# Toilet waste line slope?



## jadrma (Sep 28, 2008)

I want to relocate my toilet which will place it further from the main stack. I need to drop the waste line at about a 45 degree angle down 8' against a basement wall and tie into the cleanout located at the bottom of the exposed main stack which is just off the basement floor. I'll add a new cleanout but is this too steep a drop? I'm concerned about the water draining faster than the solid matter and leaving it behind.


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

I've seen 1/4, 1/8 inch per foot, you are correct to say too much pitch will cause problems., I didn't hear correctly when I was doing my pipe and had to redo it with a greater pitch.


reread your post again, not a plumber, but you should be able to drop down, could be other problems come in to play, venting,, you might be better off with a 90 if you are coming down straight.


----------



## JDC (Mar 11, 2008)

Why do you have to tie into your stack 8' down? If you actually HAVE to then offsetting at a 45 is fine. At that angle the odds of leaving solids behind are minimal. However, if you can tie in higher and run the drain on a horizontal with a 1/4" per foot slope that would be fine too and save you from having to put in another cleanout.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Personally, I'd avoid doing the 45* 8' drop. It is _possible_ for the liquids to leave the solids. Any way to run it horizontal and then drop it vertical like a stack?


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I am hoping you have figured out the vent for this new design. You cannot just go from the toilet discharge on a 45 to the drain. I also think this angle will cause you more problems than it saves.


----------



## jadrma (Sep 28, 2008)

*Toilet wasteline slope feedback.*

Thanks for the various replies and advice regarding my need to drop 45 degrees on my new toilet wasteline. I could tie in at a higher point but it would mean cutting in a new T into the main stack since the existing one is too high and won't allow sufficient drop from the new toilet located further away. 

Installing a new cleanout won't be expensive since it will all be ABS. The reason for dropping down is that there's an existing cleanout just above the basement floor level that I can tie into.

Some of the advice was to go more horizontal and then drop straight down to the existing cleanout. I'm now thinking this would make more sense and look better....nothing like a good-looking soil stack, eh? Thx everybody!!


----------



## JDC (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm sorry but I have to disagree with the opinion that a pipe running at a 45 will leave solids behind. When you run a building sewer out to the main and the lateral is 16' deep while your building sewer is 10' deep how do you suppose we tie that in? Around here its more often than not on a 45 degree offset with no problems. Now if you ran it at say 3/4" per foot yeah I can buy that argument. I've done these offset tie ins too many times to believe that a pile of yuck will be left behind on a 45 sloped pipe.

Now with that said, I'd run it horizontal then tie it into the stack. So....I guess that previous paragraph is moot. lol

Again....just my opinion and you know what they say about those.


----------



## plumcass (Sep 27, 2008)

*code*

Mass plumbing code considers any pipe 45 degrees from the vertical, a vertical pipe (Stack). A dandy cleanout is not a proper drainage fitting to connect to and if you decide to run the line at 45* you will need a 1-1/2" vent.
hope sketch attaches
rough sketch indicates two options just guessing without knowing the existing piping lay-out


----------

